# amplificador 40 40 watts



## electromecanico (Jun 22, 2011)

iba andando por mi barrio y ohhh casualidad lo encontre tirado se ve que revento uno de los capacitores de la fuente se habran pegado tal susto que lo tirararon a la basura alguien tendra el circuito o lo conoce por que no se ven los transistores de salida aparte habria que modernizarlo un poco miren los capacitores de la parte del pre


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

Podras poner las fotos con már resolución para poder ampliar? si es 40+40 a 8ohms la fuente es de 60V si o si, y los trnaistores que son de tipo plástico pueden ser los TIP41 si es cuasi complementario o TIP41/42 en el caso de simetri complementaria, aunque también pueden ser RCA o jamoneses, lamentablemente no puedo ver nada de nada, Si las subis con más resolucón y som más grandes que lo que te permite subir metelas en un archivo coprimido con Winrar, en lotes de 2Mb


----------

